# Help Wanted on a Badollet Pocket Watch



## The Matt Man (May 5, 2019)

Hi All

I have recently inherited a Badollet pocket watch and I am wondering what approximate age it is. (For some reason, the forum is not allowing me to upload pictures.) It Has a Badollet movement and the case has LFB stamp on it with the code i038i stamped bust below it. The case is extremely ornately designed with a very intricate face and it has a key for which to wind it up. It looks like it is silver plated. Does anyone by any chance know what approximate age and value this is? Unfortunately, it is missing the minute hand and the glass that is supposed to cover the face.

Thank You

Matt


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Matt Man said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have recently inherited a Badollet pocket watch and I am wondering what approximate age it is. (For some reason, the forum is not allowing me to upload pictures.) It Has a Badollet movement and the case has LFB stamp on it with the code i038i stamped bust below it. The case is extremely ornately designed with a very intricate face and it has a key for which to wind it up. It looks like it is silver plated. Does anyone by any chance know what approximate age and value this is? Unfortunately, it is missing the minute hand and the glass that is supposed to cover the face.
> 
> ...


 Badollet were a quality movement manufacturer in the 19th and early 20th century can't say more until we see pictures, instructions below

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed


----------



## The Matt Man (May 5, 2019)

JoT said:


> Badollet were a quality movement manufacturer in the 19th and early 20th century can't say more until we see pictures, instructions below
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed


 Thank you!


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

About 1880-1890. This is a cylindre movement, that means less accuracy and reliability. The collectors don' like them...


----------



## The Matt Man (May 5, 2019)

nevenbekriev said:


> About 1880-1890. This is a cylindre movement, that means less accuracy and reliability. The collectors don' like them...


 So, would it not be very valuable?


----------



## The Matt Man (May 5, 2019)

Does anyone know what the LFB stamp on the case would mean?


----------

